# Traitor! (aka TrevP's Model X)



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats on the new car, @TrevP ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942804627245821952


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

He sure did play it coy — it’s not like you walk in and leave with a car. I feel like you all will know the instant I have configured my car


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> He sure did play it coy - it's not like you walk in and leave with a car.


I'm going to bet that's exactly what happened. Tesla wants to move cars before the end of the year.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My wife is sick of the minivan, so we decided that we'll get rid of it when the 3 comes. But that means she gets the Leaf, and she's already worried about not having enough range for some of her drives. I think I could easily talk her into getting a Model S or X before the end of the year. I wonder how good those deals are?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2016)

I bet he did a multi-year lease till his 3 comes out. Somehow convinced the wife with some sort of Jedi mind trick.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Is this the official "Trev has a Model X" thread? 

Congratulations @TrevP

And soon you will have a Elon signed WC! All ready for a model 3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KennethK said:


> Is this the official "Trev has a Model X" thread?


I guess. Title updated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> My wife is sick of the minivan, so we decided that we'll get rid of it when the 3 comes. But that means she gets the Leaf, and she's already worried about not having enough range for some of her drives. I think I could easily talk her into getting a Model S or X before the end of the year. I wonder how good those deals are?


My wife wants an X, so...


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh man, does this mean that the forum is now going to be the "Model X owners club"?.....LOL. Congrats man, great car, I'd love to have one just for the self presenting door. But hey, I'm sure that's just one software update away on my Model 3, okay now I'm just dreaming here. Hope you enjoy the X but everyone will want to know are you still getting a 3???


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> Oh man, does this mean that the forum is now going to be the "Model X owners club"?.....LOL. Congrats man, great car, I'd love to have one just for the self presenting door. But hey, I'm sure that's just one software update away on my Model 3, okay now I'm just dreaming here. Hope you enjoy the X but everyone will want to know are you still getting a 3???




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942889759461871616


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Updating OP with the video:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'm going to bet that's exactly what happened. Tesla wants to move cars before the end of the year.


I was wrong. He ordered it (see video).


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

View media item 517
I jest, congrats, Trevor!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

garsh said:


> Congrats on the new car, @TrevP !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942804627245821952


Thanks for the kind words. No matter which Tesla you bet you're going to love it. They're such amazing vehicles !


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Shogun said:


> I bet he did a multi-year lease till his 3 comes out. Somehow convinced the wife with some sort of Jedi mind trick.


Jedi Mind trick on his wife? Elon will hire Trevor to teach that to his salespeople to upsell ALL Model 3 reservation holders! (CONGRATS TREV!!!! WELCOME TO THE ENLIGHTENED SIDE!!!)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The real question is if @TrevP is still going to get the Model 3 as well or abandoning us all completely


----------



## Robert Robichaud (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats to you and Bev on the newest family member. Hope to see some videos of your journeys in WhiteKnight. Here's to many kilometers of clean adventures!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

garsh said:


> My wife is sick of the minivan, so we decided that we'll get rid of it when the 3 comes. But that means she gets the Leaf, and she's already worried about not having enough range for some of her drives. I think I could easily talk her into getting a Model S or X before the end of the year. I wonder how good those deals are?


No deal me for. I paid full pop but your mileage may vary if you look around. I think there are much better deals to be had in the US than here.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, congratulations!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

@TrevP while it's a bit of a shock to many of us, congratulations on finally becoming a Tesla owner! Moreover, thanks for contributing to a strong Tesla Q4 bottom line for us investors. WhiteKnight is a beauty!


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats on giving WhiteKnight a new home @TrevP 
The trolling on the video was funny, I would have made it last just a bit longer by sitting in one and 'trying' to drive it out....


----------



## Nazar (Nov 20, 2017)

Ha ha ha.......... when i saw the vid - i thought WOW, he created and talked his whole persona (is that the right word) around the model 3......
surprised and delighted (i understand the reasons he did it) that he has got into a tesla - time for a party 

hey, i think tesla is the only car asking you to name your car? this is really smart of tesla..
hope to see more of the "white knight"


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

Trev,

You will love the X. It is a great vehicle for trips. We have taken ours from Colorado to California and Colorado to the Olympic pennisula in Washington. We have had it for less than a year and already have more than 20K miles on it.

We are keeping our reservation for the 3. The plan is for the 3 to replace the only ICE we have left (a VW Tiguan). I figure that if there is ever a time where I absolutely need an ICE for a task, I will rent one.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

After seeing Trev’s video, I got thinking that maybe I could luck into a new Tesla if I showed up like he did. I’m going to fly to Toronto next week and try it. I’ll keep you posted. Can you GoFundMe for bail money?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> (...) WhiteKnight is a beauty!


@TrevP , something suddenly struck me... since you refer to your beauty as a 'she'... you really could have gone with 'Snow White'?!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael Russo said:


> @TrevP , something suddenly struck me... since you refer to your beauty as a 'she'... you really could have gone with 'Snow White'?!


Can't, that's my wife's car name. It's a white VW Golf


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

I rather like White Knight.

But if I had a white X, I would HAVE to have to go with Taxtro Grave.
Because in my warped little brain these two things just absolutely go together...


----------



## tfederov (Jul 30, 2017)

Congrats. Surprised your first charge attempt wasn't with your charger at home to officially close the project with your new baby.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Can't, that's my wife's car name. It's a white VW Golf


Hey, I chose White Knight for my Model 3 in April of 2016. Just kidding, imagine there will be a lot of White Knights before this is over.
Since then, my first choice will be Red Baron since I have changed from a white M3 to red.There has been a "Red Baron" in the family since January of 1966. Second color choice will be silver, how about Silver Streak?


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Did the model x 75D also get the improved motors like the S?


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ready for takeoff... PRECIOUS is on her way!


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats Trev! Your reasons for upping the ante are similar to mine. I decided to forego the 3 in favor of the S 100D for more space and a timely delivery. The additional performance doesn't hurt my feelings either.  In addition to the added space, I was having a tough time convincing myself that I wouldn't miss the driver dash display and the more convenient stalk controls for often-used features. Enjoy the X! We're loving our S.

Happy New Year!


----------



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Can't, that's my wife's car name. It's a white VW Golf


Is the golf getting replaced with a 3?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Mad Hungarian said:


> I rather like White Knight.
> 
> But if I had a white X, I would HAVE to have to go with Taxtro Grave.
> Because in my warped little brain these two things just absolutely go together...
> ...


I briefly considered TK-420. That's what I was hinting at when I did the delivery video 



Watts4me said:


> Did the model x 75D also get the improved motors like the S?


Yes. Mine is "uncorked"



teslamcteslaface said:


> Is the golf getting replaced with a 3?


That's the hope. I can't afford another Tesla but I told Bev I would give her the reservation and donate the $1000 deposit to her if she chose to sell her VW and get the Model 3. Our invite hasn't come in yet so we'll see. It's her call


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

WhiteKnight met up with @Rick59 and Precious today and we just had to take a group photo 

Thanks to you and your wife for the hospitality with me and Alec!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> WhiteKnight met up with @Rick59 and Precious today and we just had to take a group photo
> 
> Thanks to your and your wife for the hospitality with me and Alec!
> 
> View attachment 5786


Still quite a bit of snow, wow! You guys look great with the toys!! Kudos!!


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

TrevP said:


> WhiteKnight met up with @Rick59 and Precious today and we just had to take a group photo
> 
> Thanks to your and your wife for the hospitality with me and Alec!
> 
> View attachment 5786


It was a real pleasure to meet THE MAN in person. We both have great taste in cars and wives.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> It was a real pleasure to meet THE MAN in person. We both have great taste in cars and wives.


Not to mention decent animal lovers!


----------

